# Ciao Bonhomme, Hello Moyen...



## chagregel (12 Mars 2005)

Ciao mon petit bonhomme, tu m'a supporté et suivi pendant 15 mois, je t'ai revendu jeudi avec un sentiment étrange, je te souhaite bon vent et que tu marches aussi bien avec ton nouveau propriétaire     





 

 

 

 

Clan du *ALU 12 POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* je vous quitte et rejoint la catégorie des 15!

Hello Alu 15  :love:  :love: 



 


 


T'as interêt a marcher aussi bien que le 12 toi   

Premières impressions :
Il y a un problème avec les dalles sur les 15 pouces, j'en ai essayé 5 au total pour en trouver un sans pixel mort, c'est un peu n'importe quoi...
Il est énorme!!! Par rapport au 12 pouces, il fait vraiment "balaise" et il a aussi moins de sex appeal...
L'Airport a l'air de fonctionner comme sur le 12
L'autonomie est moins bonne
L'ecran est meilleur.

Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

Eheh, bravo pour ta nouvelle acquisition.    :love:  

La séparation d'avec la 12 s'est bien passée?  En tout cas, bonne route avec ta nouvelle et fraiche compagne, la 15.


----------



## Gregg (12 Mars 2005)

Un post pour dire ca ?


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mars 2005)

J'allais pas le dire à sa place ?   


_Quoique j'aimerais bien faire pareil après tout.... Allez, vends pb12......... _


Félicitations Chag. Sinon, niveau perf, tu trouves une grosse différence ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (12 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> il fait vraiment "balaise" et il a aussi moins de sex appeal...



D'abord, welcome to the club !   

Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ce que tu dis : comment peut-il être "balaise" et avoir "moins de sex-appeal" ?    




De mon côté, c'est le bonheur de bosser dessus depuis 10 jours... et j'ai même eu le fantasme de passer au 17"... et puis non, on est bien ensemble, finalement !


----------



## Sebang (13 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Clan du *ALU 12 POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* je vous quitte et rejoint la catégorie des 15!




LAAAAAAAAAAACHEUR !!!      

Bah, tu reviendras vite !! 

Félicitation quand même hein.


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai eu de la chance, que ce soit mon Pismo d'il y a 4 ans ou mon Alu 15" d'il y a deux semaines : 0 pixels morts. Subjectivement je le trouve moins encombrant que mon Pismo, disons mieux réparti dans ses masses, et plus classe même si le design du Pismo n'a pas spécialement vieilli. Par contre il n'y a pas photo à comparer les deux écrans, d'autant plus que celui du Pismo a vieilli et a pas mal perdu en luminosité...

Bref, bienvenue à nous dans le clan des 15" !


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh, bravo pour ta nouvelle acquisition.    :love:
> 
> La séparation d'avec la 12 s'est bien passée?  En tout cas, bonne route avec ta nouvelle et fraiche compagne, la 15.



C'est hallucinant ce qu'on peut devenir matérialiste avec ces machines, j'ai eu un p'tit coup quand il est parti, ça m'ai jamais arrivé un truc comme ça!!!  LA 15 se porte bien pour le moment, elle a pas encore crisée    




			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un post pour dire ca ?



Ecoute cher SMG, il ne faut pas y voir ici de l'antipathie contre toi ok...  
MAis c'est un sujet qui va relater le changement du 12 au 15 pouces, je crois que plus d'un sont ici intéressé, et puis t'es pas obligé de lire et je fais ce que je veux 



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> J'allais pas le dire à sa place ?
> 
> 
> _Quoique j'aimerais bien faire pareil après tout.... Allez, vends pb12......... _
> ...



Pour le moment, sur Safari y'a pas une énorme différence  
Bon déja, c'est sur qu'il est moins autonome, je dirais a vue de nez 1h-1h30 en moins.
Le clavier rétro eclairé est du plus bel effet.
iPhoto est grave plus réactif (j'ai environs 6.000 photos, 5Go)
Toshop et DreamWeaver se lancent plus vite mais j'ai pas fait de "gros test"

Il a mis 17 minutes a m'installer 10.3.6 sans les langues et tout le tsouin-tsoiun.



			
				Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, welcome to the club !
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ce que tu dis : comment peut-il être "balaise" et avoir "moins de sex-appeal" ?
> 
> ...




C'est la première phrase de ma copine : "Ah ouai, il fait plus "ordinateur"!!! Ca veut tout dire, je crois que le 12 pouces a vraiment un look différent alors que le 15 est plus "Balaise". C'est aussi ma première constatation a la sortie du carton, il fait vraiment "énorme" comparé au 12 pouces, on a presque peur de le sortir   . Je crois que Paul (Foguene) c'était fait la même réflexion en passant d'un iBook a un 15 pouces.


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> LAAAAAAAAAAACHEUR !!!
> 
> Bah, tu reviendras vite !!
> 
> Félicitation quand même hein.



*Alu 15 POWAAAAAAAAAA*     
Dans ce monde de brutes, si j'étais riche, je disposerais d'un 12 et d'un 15....  



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu de la chance, que ce soit mon Pismo d'il y a 4 ans ou mon Alu 15" d'il y a deux semaines : 0 pixels morts. Subjectivement je le trouve moins encombrant que mon Pismo, disons mieux réparti dans ses masses, et plus classe même si le design du Pismo n'a pas spécialement vieilli. Par contre il n'y a pas photo à comparer les deux écrans, d'autant plus que celui du Pismo a vieilli et a pas mal perdu en luminosité...
> 
> Bref, bienvenue à nous dans le clan des 15" !




Ca m'a pas mal gavé cette histoire de pixels mais la dalle de celui la est parfaite!!!!!!


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il a mis 17 minutes a m'installer 10.3.6 sans les langues et tout le tsouin-tsoiun.



Ah ?

Il n'avait pas 10.3.7 déjà installé ?

Je ne comprends jamais la politique des différents revendeurs.
Quand j'ai récupéré le mien, livré par la Fnac, tout était prêt à l'emploi, y compris iLife 05 !   

Je l'ai juste démarré...


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

C'était peut être la .7, je ne sais plus  

Pourquoi une réinstalle? Simplement pour enlever les 8 Go qui ne me servent pas sur mon DD (toutes les langues de Mac Os X, Garage Band, les logiciels en version de démo...)


----------



## cyberyoyo (13 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute cher SMG, il ne faut pas y voir ici de l'antipathie contre toi ok...
> MAis c'est un sujet qui va relater le changement du 12 au 15 pouces, je crois que plus d'un sont ici intéressé, et puis t'es pas obligé de lire et je fais ce que je veux
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai ouvert un sujet sur l'autonomie des PWB 15' alors c'est sur que ton switch m'interresse   

Donc, quand ton nez te dis 1h-1h30  en moins que le 12', ça donne quoi en durée effective ?   

Au niveau bruit, est ce que tu entends un souffle permanent du DD ou alors il est complètement silencieux ?


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

Pour l'autonomie, je vais vérifier demain matin, le 12 me permettait de faire Paris-Grenoble (3h) en lisant un divx (luminosité mini, sur le HD, sans Aiport et BT), de bosser le temps restant sur du Word et Excel (mêmes réglages) et il devait rester encore une bonne heure d'autonomie. 

Je prend mon train demain matin (Ah le 6h40 gare de Lyon :love: ).

Pour le bruit, j'ai très rarement entendue le 12 pouces, travaillant essentiellement avec la musique a Donf   donc le 15 c'est pareil pour le moment, Ah tiens, en coupant la musique, j'entend le Pc portable dans la pièce à coté   mais pas le 15 pouces


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, en coupant la musique, j'entend le Pc portable dans la pièce à coté   mais pas le 15 pouces



   

Moi, au début, je me demandais même si c'était normal d'entendre aussi peu de bruit...
Et je me demandais si j'allais enfin entendre le son du ventilo ! 

Sur ma table, quand je branche le DD externe FireWire il semble assourdissant maintenant...


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2005)

OUAH ! 100 messages = 3 etoiles !   

Tiens, je vais aller boire un coup pour fêter ça !


----------



## cyberyoyo (13 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'autonomie, je vais vérifier demain matin, le 12 me permettait de faire Paris-Grenoble (3h) en lisant un divx (luminosité mini, sur le HD, sans Aiport et BT), de bosser le temps restant sur du Word et Excel (mêmes réglages) et il devait rester encore une bonne heure d'autonomie.
> 
> Je prend mon train demain matin (Ah le 6h40 gare de Lyon :love: ).
> 
> Pour le bruit, j'ai très rarement entendue le 12 pouces, travaillant essentiellement avec la musique a Donf   donc le 15 c'est pareil pour le moment, Ah tiens, en coupant la musique, j'entend le Pc portable dans la pièce à coté   mais pas le 15 pouces



Merci, vivement demain soir pour tes impressions


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

J'hésite toujours entre un 15 et un 12, j'attends la suite avec impatience...


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

Lors de mes tests, il ne faut pas oublier que le 12 pouces était une Rev.B (soit un 1ghz) et que le 15 est un dernier modèle (1,5 Ghz...)
Mes prochains achats sont une barrette de 512 ou 1go, un DVD-R externe. La comparaison va être difficile 

Je ne regrette pas pour le moment mais je reste convaincu qu'avec une autre machine (genre iMac G5 ou Powermac) ou bien un écran externe, le 12 pouces est une "meilleure" solution , je ne pouvais simplement plus mettre d'écran externe chez moi (vive les loyers a Paris    ) donc le 15 pouce c'est imposé logiquement!

C'est clair qu'aujourd'hui, le 15 est bien plus véloce, mais ce n'est pas illogique, tout est plus rapide, le bus, le HD, le proc. Sous photoshop, quelques secondes suffisent a ouvrir un doc de 35 Mo.

Il faut aussi se dire que le système du 12 pouces n'était pas "optimisé" car pas de réinstallation depuis 1 an alors que le 15 est tout frais tout jeune tout vierge


----------



## cyberyoyo (13 Mars 2005)

Tu pourras nous donner ton impression sur la portabilité de ton PWB ... 500 g c'est pas rien quand même et nous ne sommes pas tous des géants verts   

Quand à la luminosité mini, cela correspond à combien de carrés ?  

Merci


----------



## chagregel (13 Mars 2005)

Luminosité mini = 1 carré 

Je tourne en général juste au dessus de la moitié, sauf dans le train ou (avec le 12), 1 carré était suffisant et économisait beaucoup d'énergie


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2005)

De retour du tain 

Luminosité 1
Airport et BT Off
Pas de retro eclairage


-	20 minutes de rangement (déplacement de fichiers, ouvertures de logiciels?)
-	15 minutes d?excel
-	Copie d?un film (700 Mo) du HD externe sur le Powerbook
-	1 film de 1h55
-	3 sorties de veille

Il reste 1h21 selon le Finder

Soit un bon 3h30 ? 4h00 d?autonomie avec les réglages au minimum, ça le fait grave !!!!!!


----------



## Balooners (14 Mars 2005)

Ma petite Chag, tu bouges pas, j'arrive d'ici quelques semaines avec le mien  On pourra leur faire faire de petits :love: Bon sur ce, tu passes quand chez moi... Histoire de voir la bête... Parce que là, je pète un câble, il va falloir que je prenne celui là aussi


----------



## NightWalker (14 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> *Ma petite Chag*, tu bouges pas, j'arrive d'ici quelques semaines...



Ha bon... :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2005)

Vous arrêtez maintenant avec vot' 15"...    Il est très bien mon 12" aussi.


----------



## Bat-Mac (14 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De retour du tain
> 
> Luminosité 1
> Airport et BT Off
> ...



Déjà, tu as de bons yeux, avec la luminosité à 1 !   
Donc, en te lisant, on voit 20 ' de rangement + 15 ' d'Excel + un film de 700 Mo copié du DD externe (ça prend quoi ? 5 ' ?) + visionnage d'un film entier de 1 h 55' = 2h35 d'activité, et il te resterait 1 h 21 ??    Ca ferait 3h50 d'autonomie ??? 

Conclusion : l'autonomie du PB est à son zénith quand on est nyctalope !!    

De mon côté, j'arrivais à une autonomie frôlant les 3 h en activité normale avec luminosité à 7 ou 8. (sans clavier éclairé, sans bluetooth et sans Airport... of course...)


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite Chag, tu bouges pas, j'arrive d'ici quelques semaines avec le mien  On pourra leur faire faire de petits :love:




J'en veux bien un de la portée !   



_ OK, ça fait pas avancer le schmillblick... se sors.... _


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2005)

15 vs 12 : 
-Le son des HP est meilleur
-Le bouton d'ouverture est plus sensible, (pourvu qu'il ne s'ouvre pas dans mon sac  )
-Il est plus lent a se mettre en veille
-L'ecran est trop bö 
-Le trackpad 2 doigts est une révolution

... A suivre


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ciao mon petit bonhomme, tu m'a supporté et suivi pendant 15 mois, je t'ai revendu jeudi avec un sentiment étrange, je te souhaite bon vent et que tu marches aussi bien avec ton nouveau propriétaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en 15 mois t'as pas trouvé 5 minutes pour changer le fond d'ecran


----------



## daffyb (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et en 15 mois t'as pas trouvé 5 minutes pour changer le fond d'ecran


y sait pas faire  :love:


----------



## cyberyoyo (14 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, tu as de bons yeux, avec la luminosité à 1 !
> Donc, en te lisant, on voit 20 ' de rangement + 15 ' d'Excel + un film de 700 Mo copié du DD externe (ça prend quoi ? 5 ' ?) + visionnage d'un film entier de 1 h 55' = 2h35 d'activité, et il te resterait 1 h 21 ??    Ca ferait 3h50 d'autonomie ???
> 
> Conclusion : l'autonomie du PB est à son zénith quand on est nyctalope !!
> ...



Cool ton test Chag !   

J'ai essayé la lecture de DIVX avec 1 carré et finalement ça le fait bien   

La copie des 700 Mo c'est pas long mais ça prends pas mal d'énergie donc j'augmente ton score à 4h00   

Par contre, l'usage bureautique ou retouche d'image avec 1 carré.. Faut peut-être, comme le dit Bat-Mac, être nyctalope   En même temps, l'écran du 15 étant de meilleur qualité que le 12 et encore mieux que le 12 de l'Ibook, ça relativise surement un peu...

Il commence vraiment à me plaire ce petit 15'  :love:

Vivement tes prochains posts entousiastes !!!


----------



## chagregel (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et en 15 mois t'as pas trouvé 5 minutes pour changer le fond d'ecran



fé foui 2 Macoéssixe


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

Un point sur la carte graphique, si elle plus confortable (fluidité) grâce a ses 64 Mo, je la trouve moins "intelligente" que la GeForce.

Branchement sur un écran TFT, il faut détecter les moniteurs.
Branchement sur une télévision, il faut aussi détecter les moniteurs.

Lorsque l'on débranche les câbles, il faut re-detecter les moniteurs. La CG du 12 pouces gére tout en automatique et switch. Pas celle la et c'est un peu chiant


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

Un point sur la comparaison entre un Powerbook 12 pouces Rev.B 1ghz/80Go/768Mo et un Powerbook 15 pouces Rev.D 1,5ghz/80Go (5400 Tr/min)512 Mo *dans mon utilisation, je n'ai pas la prétention de faire un test générique.* 

*Powerbook 15 pouces
Les + *

Taille de l'écran

Performances "brutes"

Clavier retro éclairé

Haut parleurs

Trackpad
*Les -*

Qualité des dalles neuves (pixels morts)

Sensibilité du bouton d'ouverture

Lenteur de mise en veille

Gestion des écrans de la Carte graphique

*Powerbook 12 pouces
Les +*

Autonomie

Encombrement

Sex Appeal

Carte Graphique
*Les -*

Performances "brutes"

Durée de vie des bateries

Les 256 Mo soudés



 la suite au prochain numéros


----------



## woulf (15 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un point sur la carte graphique, si elle plus confortable (fluidité) grâce a ses 64 Mo, je la trouve moins "intelligente" que la GeForce.
> 
> Branchement sur un écran TFT, il faut détecter les moniteurs.
> Branchement sur une télévision, il faut aussi détecter les moniteurs.
> ...



Ayant à disposition indifféremment un 15 1,5 SD (celui d'avant la toute dernière révision) et un 12 1,33 (pareil !) franchement, niveau carte graphique, la Radeon enfonce très largement la geforce (même la mienne en 64mos)... y'a pas photo sur Wow, tu as minimum 10 fps de plus (réglages identiques bien sûr et les 2 machines à 768 de Ram).

Quant à l'intelligence de la radeon, j'essaierai les branchements, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir du refaire à chaque fois les détections avec le 15. Peut être une différence tenant au mode de branchement (adaptateur mini dvi contre dvi tout court ou Svideo) ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (15 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un point sur la carte graphique, si elle plus confortable (fluidité) grâce a ses 64 Mo, je la trouve moins "intelligente" que la GeForce.
> 
> Branchement sur un écran TFT, il faut détecter les moniteurs.
> Branchement sur une télévision, il faut aussi détecter les moniteurs.
> ...



Exact...  :hein: 
En plus, l'image obtenue sur écran TV n'est pas terrible (directement par prise S-vidéo ou par le raccord S-Video -RCA)... c'est un peu flou... mais c'est sans doute dû à autre chose... ?
En tous cas la détection est un poil galère...   

A suivre


----------



## MrStone (15 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Exact...  :hein:
> En plus, l'image obtenue sur écran TV n'est pas terrible (directement par prise S-vidéo ou par le raccord S-Video -RCA)... c'est un peu flou... mais c'est sans doute dû à autre chose... ?
> En tous cas la détection est un poil galère...
> 
> A suivre



Même en baissant la résolution de la sortie TV ? tu as un mode du type 720x576, avec en plus la possibilité de choisir une fréquence à 50 ou 60Hz et du Pal ou NTSC. 

Perso avec ces réglages l'image est plutôt correcte pour les films. Evidemment c'est moins net quand tu es sur le Finder, mais ce n'est pas non plus fait pour 


En conclusion : moua, je garde mon 12"   :style:    :rateau:


----------



## steinway (15 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un problème avec les dalles sur les 15 pouces, j'en ai essayé 5 au total pour en trouver un sans pixel mort, c'est un peu n'importe quoi...



tu en as essaye 5 ? tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ?


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> tu en as essaye 5 ? tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ?



C'est une grande enseigne marron-orange, y'a un F et puis un N et puis un A et puis un C   

-Parly 2 :
Je l'achète, rentre chez moi, 1 pixel bleu, 1 genre violet et un noir.
Ils n'en ont plus en stock, du coup, je pars a:

-Boulogne Billancourt :
J'échange la bête, rentre chez moi, 1 pixel noir.
J'y ai est passé (transport compris) 3 heures et il est trop tard pour repartir. Je range le Powerbook dans son carton.
Le lendemain, je bosse a la Défense et appel le magasin au même endroit, ils n'en ont pas.
Je vais donc sur les Champs.

-Les Champs :
J'échange le N°2, vais au retrait des achats et demande a essayer l'ordi sur place (ras le bol de faire des aller-retours...)
V'lan, 1 pixel bleu, je dis au type que j'en  veux pas  , il va m'en chercher un autre, je l'allume, re V'lan (ça fait mal  ) deux pixels noirs (la commence a être lourd), "J'en veux toujours pas!". Ca a commencer a le faire moins marrer, il va gentillement m'en chercher un troisième (donc le 5éme, c'est bon vous suivez). Je l'allume et il s'allume pas, plus de baterie. Le type me dit (gentiment d'ailleurs, il a été ultra patient le pauvre) que de toutes façons il n'en a plus donc soit il me rembourse, soit je repars avec. 

Je repars avec, rentre et l.. MIRACLE!!!!!!!!! Il est parfait :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Le spixels morts, j'en fais des crises d'angoisse quand je pensse à mon futur switch...


----------



## fedo (15 Mars 2005)

et pour le wifi et le trackpad quelles impressions ??????


----------



## chagregel (15 Mars 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> et pour le wifi et le trackpad quelles impressions ??????



Trackpad nikel, un peu lent mais bon il neuf quand même  la fonction de scroll est une révolution
Pour le Wifi, je ne note aucune diférence avec le 12 pouce. Que ce soit chez moi ou dans mon école. Cela dit, je n'ai jamais rencontré de positions "extremes" (chez moi, je suis au minimum à 2 barres et à l'école pareil).


----------



## TheRV (16 Mars 2005)

Impressions negatives identiques sur le 15' :
- tous les ecrans semblent avoir des pixels morts (retour sav et nouvel ecran, pareil pour mon voisin)
- reception airport catastrophique. Idem pour le iMac 20' que je viens de recevoir ---> ca doit etre l'extreme qui a une portée extremement reduite :/


----------



## chagregel (22 Mars 2005)

Deuxième point sur la comparaison entre un Powerbook 12 pouces Rev.B 1ghz/80Go/768Mo et un Powerbook 15 pouces Rev.D 1,5ghz/80Go (5400 Tr/min)512 Mo *dans mon utilisation, je n'ai pas la prétention de faire un test générique.* 

*Powerbook 15 pouces
Les + *



Taille de l'écran

Performances "brutes"

Clavier retro éclairé

Haut parleurs

Trackpad
Ethernet Giga
Les 512 Mo de RAM en une seule barette
*Les -*

Qualité des dalles neuves (pixels morts)

Sensibilité du bouton d'ouverture

Lenteur de mise en veille

Gestion des écrans de la Carte graphique
Leger grésillement des Hauts parleurs
saturation a fond des hauts parleurs
*Powerbook 12 pouces
Les +*

Autonomie

Encombrement

Sex Appeal

Carte Graphique
Hauts parleurs (pour une si petite machine)
*Les -*

Performances "brutes"

Durée de vie des bateries

Les 256 Mo soudés
saturation a fond des hauts parleurs
 J'ai rajouté l'Ethernet giga qui est WAOOOOHHH  , le leger grésillement des Hauts parleurs et leur saturation a fond, les 512 Mo de RAM en une seule barette (pratique pour augmenter la taille).

 la suite au prochain numéros  

 J'attend un graveur de DVD externe et une barette de 512 Mo ou 1 giga


----------

